# 3 sinks little room



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ok I am doing a roughin on a 2 story house in Bucks County PA. Their code requires back venting so I have done so on the first floor. BUT I have run into a snag on the second floor 2 bathrooms. By customer request he wants a double bowl vanity in the first bathroom and a regular vanity in the second bathroom. Even though all of these sinks are way closer than 6' to the stack they still must be vented. I also have limited bay space because of the ductwork that has to go through the bathroom so here is what I got. Keep in mind I do have the correct pitch on the 2in and all of the pvc for that matter im more concerned about the setup for these 2 vanities sharing the same drain....I also have to have the two showers on the left of the stack (not connected yet) to share a line coming into the stack as well as tie them into the back vent on the other side. If I had more bays to work in this would be a non issue. Any advice on my current setup would be appreciated. 

(BTW the pvc shown in ceiling is obviously dry fitted bc im not sure if its gonna be how I want it done yet...also the vent for the sinks is not in the shot because its above the floor and of course above the flood line)


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

zero5854 said:


> Ok I am doing a roughin on a 2 story house in Bucks County PA. Their code requires back venting so I have done so on the first floor. BUT I have run into a snag on the second floor 2 bathrooms. By customer request he wants a double bowl vanity in the first bathroom and a regular vanity in the second bathroom. Even though all of these sinks are way closer than 6' to the stack they still must be vented. I also have limited bay space because of the ductwork that has to go through the bathroom so here is what I got. Keep in mind I do have the correct pitch on the 2in and all of the pvc for that matter im more concerned about the setup for these 2 vanities sharing the same drain....I also have to have the two showers on the left of the stack (not connected yet) to share a line coming into the stack as well as tie them into the back vent on the other side. If I had more bays to work in this would be a non issue. Any advice on my current setup would be appreciated.
> 
> (BTW the pvc shown in ceiling is obviously dry fitted bc im not sure if its gonna be how I want it done yet...also the vent for the sinks is not in the shot because its above the floor and of course above the flood line)


Didn't even read your post, you gonna get ZERO help from us if you don't post a proper intro. If ya not a plumber, then don't.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Nice graphics...no it won't pass inspection.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

That isn't passing.


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok i thought as much thanks and uh yea I am a plumber Not sure what u mean by proper intro?


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Let me guess, this house belongs to a relative or you were low bid by
say about a thousand dollars right...


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

wow! didnt know how hostile this site was. I was merely asking for opinion because of little room I have to work with. This is NOT a relatives house and I am a licensed plumber for Bucks and Philadelphia ...geez


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

zero5854 said:


> ok i thought as much thanks and uh yea I am a plumber Not sure what u mean by proper intro?


The intro section is the FIRST thing to read before doing the 1st posting..


----------



## zero5854 (Jan 13, 2013)

ok sorry but anyway you can bin this thread the responses on this post are flat out rude.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

zero5854 said:


> wow! didnt know how hostile this site was. I was merely asking for opinion because of little room I have to work with. This is NOT a relatives house and I am a licensed plumber for Bucks and Philadelphia ...geez[/QUOTE
> 
> The beating will continue til the morale improves...


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

zero5854 said:


> ok sorry but anyway you can bin this thread the responses on this post are flat out rude.


Posting on a site without reading the site rules and policies first is kind of rude, wouldn't you say. This is a community first and foremost and as such their are reasonable expectations of behavior by the members.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I think your screen name is appropriate. No such venting system I've ever seen.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

If you think these guys are rude, you certainly wouldn't want to be working for me after you cut out a top plate like that.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Aw I missed all the fun. Damit. Last time I take out the trash!!!!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

There is still plenty of fun to be had, Tex. The thread is still open and no one has picked on him for dryfitting everything yet.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phishfood said:


> There is still plenty of fun to be had, Tex. The thread is still open and no one has picked on him for dryfitting everything yet.


Go get him, Tex... after u help out 911 1st.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Oh I got mine. This is good. I want to see what y'all come up with.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Can you lay San-tees on their back like that in PA?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

mightypipe said:


> Can you lay San-tees on their back like that in PA?


Sure...it's easy! :yes:

You start with it like this:










Then you turn it until it's like this:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Let's try to not get carried away with the bashing....

Thread starter, post an intro in the Introductions area on the main page. 

Thread closed.....


----------

